

Why Perelman refused the million dollar prize - peregrine
http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/rx9u9/til_grigori_perelman_best_known_for_resolving_the/c49gpjj

======
delinquentme
Why is there no upvote option on this post?

